# 2007 Chevy Silverado NBS build log



## Chrisjbell (Oct 19, 2009)

Phase 1 begins

Until I joined this forum I thought I knew a thing or two about car audio and installation. I was wrong. This happens often, so I’m not too broken up about it.

It is just about impossible to spend much time on this site without deciding that there’s work to be done on the audio system in just about any car. Certainly true of mine – I traded my last truck in for a diesel model at the end of the summer and so I have the stock stereo in it. It actually sounds better than the stock stereo in my last truck (same basic truck, same year, gas not diesel), which had the “upgraded” Bose system.

The stock system wasn’t doing it for me and I figured that it was about time for me to take the amps and speakers I’d pulled out of my old truck before trading it in and put them in my current ride. This is just the beginning – as I mentioned earlier I’ve learned a lot and while my stuff isn’t bottom of the line it certainly isn’t true SQ equipment so I have no doubt I’ll be working on this project for about a lifetime.

There are many vehicles in the world. This one is mine:

2007.5 Chevrolet Silverado NBS (new body style) crew cab, Duramax diesel / Alllison transmission

I love this truck. The gas version was very nice, but got really crappy mileage and needed just a bit more pulling power. When pulling my trailer I was stuck in the slow lane with the big rigs. Power is no longer a problem and my mileage is up to the same neighborhood as my wife’s Volvo.

To the actual sound system…

I’d thought I had some pretty bitchin’ equipment, and it doesn’t totally suck but I won’t be adding it to my sig. I’ll put something about a messed up picnic instead… The amps are JLAudio, a 1200 Max class D monoblock and a 300/4. I have Infinity speakers from the Kappa line that sound pretty good. I’m sticking with the stock radio for now – my last headunit was a Kenwood 7120 nav unit that I left in the old truck for trade in value. I think I’ll do a carputer when the time comes, but that time ain’t now as I’ve spent enough money on just the “simple” amp install.

The beginning – my old truck was a different body style. I’ve seen some folks say there isn’t much of a difference, and from a quick overview that might be true but the reality of putting components in place is radically different. The OBS (old body style – Chevytalk forum-speak) had more room in back both behind and beneath the seat, although under the seat was more convoluted. I had my amps mounted behind the seat and a prefab sub box from Subthump under the seat. Lots of room for the amps, the sub box took every bit of the available space and was around 2 ft^, sealed.

I looked all over for information on how the rear seats in the NBS truck worked. I found nothing on about a billion searches and finally bought the Alldata subscription for my truck. I highly recommend this, by the way, as it is the same technical data provided to many repair shop techs. It turns out that the only way to get behind the stock seats is to remove the seats. 

Pulling the seats out is pretty easy. There are a total of six studs that come up through the floor that hold the seat down - M12s, 19mm. My seat is the 60/40 split and the two parts are held together with only two bolts. Remove the nuts, separate the seats and they come out quite nicely with only one person.

There is not a lot of clearance behind the seats, but with the seats down (set up for sitting – the seat bottom flips up to open up the full back area for lockable stowage) it is plenty of room for amps. Its about 8ish inches near the bottom of the seat, narrowing as you go to the top of the back. The problem is when the seats are raised – almost all of the clearance vanishes, down to about 4ish inches top to bottom. That’s with the stock sound deadener removed.

















Clearance under the seats was pretty decent, starting at about 4 inches at the back and angling up to about 7 inches in the front. Unfortunately, that isn’t really enough room to put subs in with proper clearance, plus I’d decided that I wanted a vented box, for a number of reasons.









My first task was to design and build a box. The speakers are Infinity Kappa Perfect10s, which are pretty decent. They actually appear to be a lot like the DIYMA design, based on pictures I’ve seen. I used WinISD in conjunction with the manufacturer specs to come up with a vented box design that would need to be nearly 3 ft^ (2.78 was ideal, according to the magic numbers) and fit in the space I had. The good news was that WinISD and the specs came up with nearly the same numbers, so I didn’t have to agonize about that too much. 

I just had to find some more non-existent space. I saw a build thread somewhere that the guy tore out the entire back seat and built a giant box – I liked it but I do have to cart my kids around.

I wound up raising the seat about two inches. I used bolt extensions (they’re M12s, I got em from Fastenal, special order) and cut steel pipe to length and just bolted the seats back down, a little higher. That gave me enough room for the box, constructed out of ¾” MDF. I considered using glass and have some really strong marine grade material, but most of my surfaces were flat, and big.
















I was also putting in dampener and MLV. I used Damplifier Black, although in the pictures you can see that it looks mighty silver. A bit thicker than the Dynamat I used in my last truck, so all good. I put down way more than I needed to; forgot the 25% rule, but what the heck. I forgot to take the obligatory picture of the stripped vehicle looking like an inside out space capsule. You’ll have to just guess what it looked like all silver. 

MLV went down in two strips, pretty good overlap and glue on the single seam. Got pictures of a nice black rubber floor. This is front to back, also covered back wall. The seam is off to the right hand side.









Oh, the DB reading in the truck at speed were in the neighborhood of about 67 – 73 decibels before putting all the stuff down, according to my iPhone with AudioTools (pretty cool software, claims to be quite accurate with a good microphone – I just use the built in crappy one). After was about 5 decibels less, running in the low to mid 60s. Its pretty quiet in there now.

Couple of in progress box pictures.

















I could probably put 12s in it – depends on how deep they’d be. Not sure I need to. According to WinISD this is tuned somewhere around 26Hz, although my port is a bit longer than WinISD recommended – I went with the length recommended by the manufacturer, figuring that it is easier to cut it shorter than to make it longer. I’m not sure I’m going to mess with it though. It sounds really nice and I have the gain set a lot lower on my sub amp than I did with the same speakers / amp in the SubThump box. Pretty radically different box design, though.

Built my own RCAs using Gepco wire and Neutrix connectors. Not going to go into RCA cable detail as there’s an enormously long thread with the ittiest bittiest details over in the How To forum. A picture is good, though, since it was an evening’s worth of work to build ‘em.









So here is one of the stock speakers. It turns out that GM puts in these nice speaker baffles that have “temporary speakers” in them. OK, so the speaker is nicely built to snug right up to the inner door panel. I cut the speaker part out of the center and mounted my speakers in the old ones. Fit beautifully.


----------



## Chrisjbell (Oct 19, 2009)

*More Phase I*

The front doors have oodles of room in the front cavity, completely unobstructed by the window. I have no doubt that I’ll be putting in some larger mid bass speakers, since I’m kind of a bass freak. I like to feel my music. Also remember that these are Infinity Kappas, and the bass response isn’t that great.

They are decent mid basses, though. Early on during my system testing I kept hearing a “pop” from one of the door speakers during low bass transitions. Thought it was the amp overloading and messed with it for quite some time. Finally discovered that the speaker was hitting the door grille under heavy excursion. Simple enough…

(The pic of the speaker in the door is a test fit, before dampening)

















Ran the power wire (1/0) under the floor, outside the truck. Saw that on this site and liked it a lot. I’ve never been comfortable with the idea of a great big wire under a carpet or running through the firewall – seen too many older wires that have been worn through, often for reasons I couldn’t figure out. I’ve also seen high amperage shorts and they are scary.









The power wire runs through flexible weatherproof conduit – plastic. My truck comes stock with dual batteries, both wired parallel. For those looking for info, they are connected together down at the starter. It’s a rather long run that seems a bit convoluted but seems to work. I beefed up the ground and added a second 4g wire to the alternator running to the 2nd battery. Stock has one 4g wire to the primary battery – I left that alone. Also added a nice big 1/0 wire from the engine ground to the cab where my amps are grounded. The stock flat ribbon wire is pretty skimpy.

Mounting the amps turned in to a major pain in the ass. I had seen how one of the Dodge Ram guys had modified his seats to fold and liked that a lot. I didn’t want to put the amps behind the seats and have to yank the seats or be a contortionist to adjust them. I wasn’t willing to give up any functionality either. Remember that the clearance behind the seats was minimal with them up.

Short version is that I cut the brackets on the bottom / rear of the seats off and ground them flat. When the seats are up, they clear the amps by about ½” and when the brackets were on they would hit the amps. So two of the amps fit on the rear wall.

The only place I could find for the third amp was under the rear seat. My little JL Audio 300/4 fit pretty nicely under the area where the rear window motor is mounted between the wall and the sub box.









I put the crossovers on a board right behind the sub box.

You know, at one point I seriously considered pre-building all the wiring and putting it in Techflex and shrink wrap to make it all pretty. Oh thank heavens I did not do that, as I needed to do some on the fly changes to my design. I’d originally planned to put all three amps behind the seat, for example.

Unfortunately, this is what is under the seat right now...









The really frustrating part about that issue is that I spent, literally, months trying to plan this out to make it go smoothly. I’m sure this is no surprise to many of y’all, but this “little” project of just adding amps and changing out the factory speakers wound up taking me at least 60 hours. Probably spent 20 hours on the dampening alone, another 20 on the box… At least.

Oh yeah, for the kickpanel speakers I decided to use QForms. I’d seen mixed reviews and figured that I would give them a shot. My thoughts…they are OK, but there were some disappointments. First of all, the plastic doesn’t match the stock plastic. Second, they don’t fit. I’m not saying my installation is flawless, and perhaps someone could do a better job than I did but they simply are not as big as the stock panels by ¼” - ½” and so there are gaps.

I took a couple more pictures because the answer to this is going to be to build my own kicks. I’ll probably use the stock panels when I do, cut ‘em out, and build up from there. 









The interface between the radio and the amps is a PAC OEM-1. Plugs in between the wiring and the radio, has front and rear RCAs and a switch lead. Works quite well, puts out plenty of signal – I wound up turning it down to about 30% or so or I couldn’t get my gains low enough to use more than about three clicks on the radio volume. System was either off or REALLY F-ING LOUD…

One thing about that interface – the warning chimes for the vehicle come through the radio in many of the GM cars and trucks. I could NOT find a way to turn them down – the only way to shut them up was to use only the rear RCA outputs. Losing the fader was a small price to pay – not only the warning chimes were coming through at 120 watts per side but the turn signal clicks are also generated by the computer .

I’m still experimenting with tweeter location. I kind of like the one I have now – I’ll take some pics and post ‘em later in the thread.

My most recent major change was that I swapped out my RF amplifier. It is a pretty old one and I believe it was from the days when RF built a good amp (a Punch 360.6). I had two channels bridged to drive the mids and tweets and used the other two for rear fill (have back seat passengers a lot of the time). It just wasn’t doing it and I’m not quite sure why. I haven’t used it in quite a while and never with other amps. I am quite familiar with the funky card method of setting crossovers and such and I’m sure I had them right (I was HP-ing everything on that one). It just couldn’t keep up with the other amps, and sounded…thready and weak. 

I didn’t have a whole lot of cash to blow and found some good things said about the MB Quart Discus series of amps. The price was sure nice so I picked up a 4125 off of Amazon for $178 overnighted (I have Amazon Prime so the overnite cost was $3.99). Put that in and now it sounds oh so nice…

Like I said, tweeter position isn’t finalized but I’m pretty happy with what I have right now. I’m using the tweets off an older set of Inifinitys that I have – larger size and much more mellow sound than the “Perfect” ones. I actually have those down on the floor by the mids and they seem to add some depth to the sound. I know that the purists won’t approve of having too many speakers, but in messing around that is what has sounded best to me.

Not done yet, of course. Got the bug…

Next: I think a car-puter, probably running Linux. OK, actually Next: clean up the wiring, build some decent looking tweeter pods, and decide how the iPhone will integrate with the system. Then maybe car-puter?

Looking forward to any ideas, thoughts, and such...


----------



## mSaLL150 (Aug 14, 2008)

Looks good so far. Where in CA are you?


----------



## danielp (Jan 6, 2010)

That looks Tight Chrisjbell.


----------



## Chrisjbell (Oct 19, 2009)

mSaLL150 said:


> Looks good so far. Where in CA are you?


I'm in the Sierra foothills outside Sacramento. 

Thanks for the compliments. I don't hold a candle to some of the installs on here, but it's not too ghetto either ...


----------



## jorgegarcia (Mar 8, 2008)

Making do with what you have. I respect that.

Good job on that enclosure, that angle on the front baffle would have spanked me; as would have the transmission hump in the middle.

=========
Not loving the small pics tho.


----------



## Chrisjbell (Oct 19, 2009)

Yup, must agree that the small pics suck. I'd never needed to share a bunch of pictures on a message board. Thought either my MobileMe or Kodak accounts would do but I can't link directly to a photo with a simple URL. 

I'll post the pics somewhere I can link 'em in when I get home later. 

On the other hand, I don't want to suggest you're going to see some detail that is worth much. But I hate the thumbnails too.


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

Looking good.


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

nice build. I wish i could get a NBS diesel  cool truck.


----------



## JoeDirte (Sep 21, 2009)

Looks nice.


----------



## 99IntegraGS (Jan 18, 2007)

jorgegarcia said:


> =========
> Not loving the small pics tho.





Chrisjbell said:


> Yup, must agree that the small pics suck. I'd never needed to share a bunch of pictures on a message board. Thought either my MobileMe or Kodak accounts would do but I can't link directly to a photo with a simple URL.
> 
> I'll post the pics somewhere I can link 'em in when I get home later.
> 
> On the other hand, I don't want to suggest you're going to see some detail that is worth much. But I hate the thumbnails too.


I prefer bigger inline pics as well, but with the Firefox add-on "CoolPreviews" I can enlarge the thumbnails without leaving your build log.

Just an FYI...

JD


----------



## Austin (Mar 12, 2009)

99IntegraGS said:


> I prefer bigger inline pics as well, but with the Firefox add-on "CoolPreviews" I can enlarge the thumbnails without leaving your build log.
> 
> Just an FYI...
> 
> JD


I just installed that add-on. Its awesome!


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

cool preview = really cool.


----------



## Chrisjbell (Oct 19, 2009)

So for those of us that aren't cool enough to have CoolPreview I uploaded the pics from the first couple posts to TinyPics at this link as well as a few more that may (or may not) be of interest.

I've still got a ways to go. I was fortunate to be able to work on this thing practically full time during the week between Christmas and New Years. I'd been trying to do the work over a weekend and if I had I would have been totally screwed, either rushing through something or not having a vehicle. I was remembering that the last time I installed stuff in my last truck I wound up driving my old '64 Chevy pickup to work for a few days - and making my wife do all the kid driving. She was not pleased. :blush:

So this time I was able to put the truck mostly back together but the a-pillars are still in process. I haven't finalized tweeter locations. After everything I've seen on the board I think I should be able to get a good soundstage without putting tweeters in my face. I haven't been able to do it. Without tweeters on the dash I don't get the highs or the separation.

Not sure why that is - maybe I don't have the gain set high enough on the speakers in the kicks?

I have found that the tweeters that came with my Kappa "Perfects" are real ear bleeders. The older tweets from another Kappa series sounds much more mellow and I have them in now.

And of course there's still the spider web of wiring under the back seat. Techflex might be the answer now. Suggestions would be welcome...


----------



## Chrisjbell (Oct 19, 2009)

This is where the tweeters are mounted now - they're just bolted to a piece of metal strapping:










And this is another little, related project I'm trying. I'd bought this as an iPhone dock - saw it in another thread on here:

Kensington iPhone charger / dock

The sound was EXCELLENT. It charged. It held the phone OK, except...I live out in the boonies and the rough roads I drive had it bouncing all over the place. It fell out once. So I took it apart and am fabricating a shell for the phone around the docking connector:


















We'll see how this turns out. If nothing else, it allows me to procrastinate on doing my wiring cleanup.


----------



## fastlane (Apr 6, 2009)

I always like seeing truck installs. BTW it's a NNBS, not NBS. The classic's had been called NBS's for so long everyone though it would confuse new guys on the forum so they decided to call the 900 series NNBS instead. 

I miss the flatter dash in my old NNBS LTZ. Much easier finding a suitable location for mounting a tweeter.


----------



## ExtremeAcres (Nov 6, 2009)

nice work ... 

subscribed.......


----------



## Chrisjbell (Oct 19, 2009)

fastlane said:


> I always like seeing truck installs. BTW it's a NNBS, not NBS. The classic's had been called NBS's for so long everyone though it would confuse new guys on the forum so they decided to call the 900 series NNBS instead.
> 
> I miss the flatter dash in my old NNBS LTZ. Much easier finding a suitable location for mounting a tweeter.


OK, that works for me. The board over at Chevytalk uses NBS / OBS, but I'm not there a whole lot any more (haven't been working on my old truck much). 

But what does NNBS mean? "New New Body Style"? 

OH, and since you have experience with these trucks (and have some very nice equipment) I'm guessing you might have a suggestion or two about tweeter location? I know I can do better - the stereo imaging just isn't that great. Could be the head unit? But I think not - I think it is tweeter location.


ExtremeAcres, thank you for the compliment.


----------



## ExtremeAcres (Nov 6, 2009)

dude...If i was more knowledgeable ...I would have paid you more of a compliment... all i know is ... You are doing a very thorough, detailed job on a sweet truck...I have an 04 that Im getting ready to dive into...and I'm going to try and emulate some of the things that you (and other experienced guys) are doing to thier crewcabs.

quick question for you... it looks like you have the charcoal interior ... is your headliner tan ? WTF is up with GMC on that ? i just know in my truck...it has a very nice charcoal interior...with a tan roof (including tan plastic trim pieces on the headliner ) My interior looks like it came from two different trucks... I will be doing grey tweed or carbon fiber vinyl on my headliner ... one of the cosmetic things i feel I must change ... other than that ... I'm going to try and upgrade the whole system to a decent , rookie SQ install...

keep up the great work ! ... you are an inspiration to noobs like myself.


----------



## fastlane (Apr 6, 2009)

Chrisjbell said:


> OK, that works for me. The board over at Chevytalk uses NBS / OBS, but I'm not there a whole lot any more (haven't been working on my old truck much).
> 
> But what does NNBS mean? "New New Body Style"?


Yeah, you guessed it. First time I heard that I was like what the hell?  It makes sense though as the Classic's had been called NBS for so long everyone figured it would be easier to leave it that way. 



> OH, and since you have experience with these trucks (and have some very nice equipment) I'm guessing you might have a suggestion or two about tweeter location? I know I can do better - the stereo imaging just isn't that great. Could be the head unit? But I think not - I think it is tweeter location.


I too have had a heck of a time with imaging. You sit so much higher than a car I think it's a little tougher to work with. I had my best luck mounting them in my A pillars in the past, but each tweeter responds differently. 

My 660's waveguides have proven a bigger challenge than originally expected.



ExtremeAcres said:


> it looks like you have the charcoal interior ... is your headliner tan ? WTF is up with GMC on that ? i just know in my truck...it has a very nice charcoal interior...with a tan roof (including tan plastic trim pieces on the headliner ) My interior looks like it came from two different trucks...


The reason for this is the appearance of spaciousness. Same reason you paint your ceiling white. Lighter colors appear more "roomy".


----------



## 03z-71 (Nov 11, 2008)

looks great man come buy and check mine out. 

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diyma-build-logs/50578-2003-silverado-z-71-a-3.html#post934028

I am kinda torn between where to mount my tweets. ALL of you Silverado guys come over and help me out please!


----------



## kritiostodd (Feb 1, 2009)

Nice work...I'm in Sacramento proper, and would love to get together with someone who's relatively local just to chat and learn. From what I can tell, mSaLL150 is somewhere up here, and scooter99 and Boostedrex are local too. Not to threadjack, but are you guys up for a little education session sometime?


----------



## Chrisjbell (Oct 19, 2009)

ExtremeAcres said:


> quick question for you... it looks like you have the charcoal interior ... is your headliner tan ? WTF is up with GMC on that ? i just know in my truck...it has a very nice charcoal interior...with a tan roof (including tan plastic trim pieces on the headliner ) .


The thing that really gets me is that I got in the truck with a little grease on my cap... Little black smears in my beautiful spacious headliner. I'll wind up pulling it one of these days to do some work on the console up there and add some running lights. If I can't get the stain out I might drop the (not insignificant) money for a replacement. 

I'm up for the idea of hooking up with some folks. Hard to make it happen...but the idea is a good one .


----------



## ExtremeAcres (Nov 6, 2009)

Ouch ...the only thing worse than a mismatched headliner... is one with grease smudges... and you cant even blame this on any of your friends or the kids....Doh !...hehe  j/k I know how those kind of mishaps can linger with you ...everytime you notice it ...:surprised:

I'm gonna be covering my headliner...either with gray tweed or Carbon fiber vinyl...(and also cover or paint or something the tan plastic that's overhead also) I'll definately let you know how hard it was and how good it turns out.

Dang...I wish I lived closer to a bunch of guys that wanted to get together and brainstorm or share ideas about their trucks ...you guys are lucky !


----------



## mSaLL150 (Aug 14, 2008)

kritiostodd said:


> Nice work...I'm in Sacramento proper, and would love to get together with someone who's relatively local just to chat and learn. From what I can tell, mSaLL150 is somewhere up here, and scooter99 and Boostedrex are local too. Not to threadjack, but are you guys up for a little education session sometime?


I'm always down for meeting up, and I know Boostedrex is too. We should put something together...although the weather the next 2 weeks doesn't look promising. I'm in Davis, so pretty close.


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

kritiostodd said:


> Nice work...I'm in Sacramento proper, and would love to get together with someone who's relatively local just to chat and learn. From what I can tell, mSaLL150 is somewhere up here, and scooter99 and Boostedrex are local too. Not to threadjack, but are you guys up for a little education session sometime?


Man I just saw this. I'm always up for a lesson or two. My car is in the works right now. I'm gonna be ready for tuning, I hope, in about a week so I'll be ready to get some lessons then. 

Yeah we're all here to help and learn, that's why I signed on here. It's helped me a ton! We should definetly do a get together in the next couple weeks.


----------



## kritiostodd (Feb 1, 2009)

mSaLL150 said:


> I'm always down for meeting up, and I know Boostedrex is too. We should put something together...although the weather the next 2 weeks doesn't look promising. I'm in Davis, so pretty close.





scooter99 said:


> Man I just saw this. I'm always up for a lesson or two. My car is in the works right now. I'm gonna be ready for tuning, I hope, in about a week so I'll be ready to get some lessons then.
> 
> Yeah we're all here to help and learn, that's why I signed on here. It's helped me a ton! We should definetly do a get together in the next couple weeks.


Taking this convo to PMs, don't want to sidetrack OP's thread! Looking forward to updates on this build!


----------



## Chrisjbell (Oct 19, 2009)

After I spent essentially all of the two weeks around the holidays working on my truck stereo I had to take some time off. I'd been neglecting just about everything else in life and had to catch up. Plus my wife was able to save up about a month's worth of grief for me .

Since then I have been tweaking and tuning. I got all my levels set to the point that it was pretty well balanced - I had to move my subwoofer xover point way down from where I used to set it with sealed boxes (around 80 to 50). The ported box sounds great but doesn't like higher (relatively speaking) frequencies. 

Then I started getting really critical of the sound. I couldn't *quite* get the midrange to sound right. I never really did figure that out... One thing I'd done with this install that I haven't done before is to use speakers in the kicks. I put them in QForms, which I was never super happy with, but I am not blaming the housings. I didn't cut out a bunch of sheet metal to create a larger resonance space, but there is already a decent sized opening to a big cavity so not sure about that...

I wound up removing my midranges from the kicks completely and running the 6 1/2" door speakers as high bass / mids. The sound is much better now and I'm wondering if I had a timing issue...

The other thing I'm noticing is that the stock stereo as a source unit is pretty limiting. It seems to add a certain amount of variable loudness at lower volumes, probably primarily trying to add bass for the now gone factory setup. What this is all coming down to is...

...the next phase, which is to remove the stock headunit and add a carputer. Out of all the options available, this one seems to make the most sense for a number of reasons - I should be able to get as good or better SQ as any unit out there (if I do it right! sound card selection seems to be a key to that) and I can add the stuff I really liked from an older Kenwood nav unit I used to have.

Been looking at motherboard / processor combos and trying to figure out exactly where I'm going to put this thing. I'll probably convert the lower part of my center console to a computer case, put some fans in it, etc. There isn't really a good spot for a case left... I've got the interior pretty jammed up with speakers and amps already.

Hoping to do that in the next couple of weeks, finances allowing . I've tried to find as much information as I can about what to get (mp3car.com is a great resource, a few threads here, etc.) but if anyone has any suggestions or warnings I'd appreciate the input.


----------



## Grendel (May 12, 2010)

Newbie with a 2010 Sierra Crew Cab, subscribing.

Thanks for the details.


----------



## fastev (May 28, 2007)

Grendel said:


> Newbie with a 2010 Sierra Crew Cab, subscribing.
> 
> Thanks for the details.


Me too!


----------



## crux131 (Feb 27, 2007)

Build looks great so far.
I have an 03 standard cab work truck and have been pretty happy with it. Contemplated( and may still ) run the power cables through the conduit under the truck like you did.

And I hate how the Chevy/GMC truck forums call them NBS, OBS, NNBS, classic...for the love all that is holy give a year range or find a chassis code to go by like most other auto forums. Haha


----------



## vfparts (Jul 11, 2010)

nice work.


----------

